# Has anyone ever heard of Ichiban knives?



## kloose1108 (Mar 8, 2015)

My friend gave me a damascus Ichiban 180mm knife for my birthday but I can't find many reviews on them online to solidify their quality. It looks and feels like a great knife but obviously doesn't have that big of a reputation yet. Thanks!


----------

